# buddies first shark... had to keep it.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

well a buddy of mine from a couple years ago that I haven't talked to in awhile said he wanted to go sharking. so we planned for Saturday night. we didn't have any bait and we had to leave late because we were both busy all day. my brother-in-law came with us too. so we stop at GBBT for some mullet, wire, etc... well no mullet or bobo or anything large. ok so we decided to stop at the octagon and throw the net. got 5 pinfish and a 8 in croaker head to the beach. I run the croaker out and we cast the pinfish out hoping for a bluefish or a small shark. well we get two small sharks. by now it's about 3:30am. I rig up most of one of our fresh baits on my 6/0w and my buddy says he will run it out(my rule is if you run the bait, it's your fish). so we wait awhile and I rig my 9/0 back up and run that. so the sun is just started to come up. im about asleep, my buddy is out, and my brother-in-law is almost there too. the 6/0w makes few slow clicks...... nothing.... 10 seconds later a slow roll happens... (from everything I've read bigger sharks tend to makes slow runs like that so I was worried with my little 6/0) well I wait like a minute(literally) and just let it run, tighten down and head for the dunes( j hooks). get the hook set and hand it off to my buddy. 20 minutes later and after multiple runs we get this blacktip. she went 5' 3". we had her out of the water like 2 minutes(water was hitting her for like 1:30) got the hook out(corner mouth set with j's), measured, pics, and into the water.... nothing. she wouldn't even try to kick. so I walk her around for like 20 minutes and nothing. I don't know if it was just because she fought so hard(almost full drag on my 6/0w) but I've had sharks out of the water longer and they are gone quick. so we called it. she is now cleaned, received a proper burial, and we will be enjoying some shark this weekend. I know it's a long post but it gave you something to do right? haha. thanks for reading and tight lines.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Good eatin!!! I would have spent that 20 minutes gutting and filleting instead of reviving...Good catch!!!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Grats on his first shark! I guess I should have tagged along that night!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious did you gut it and leave the tail portion in the water? I could honestly care less but I was on the beach this morning about a mile west and there was a part of a carcass floating just off the beach. Btw congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice...and that's a good size eater right there!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice tipper


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Grats on his first shark! I guess I should have tagged along that night!


I would've messaged you but I already had a truck full and it was so late when we left here I didn't think you would want to go. might be going again Wednesday since I don't got class until 9 on Thursday.



cody&ryand said:


> Just curious did you gut it and leave the tail portion in the water? I could honestly care less but I was on the beach this morning about a mile west and there was a part of a carcass floating just off the beach. Btw congrats to your buddy!


we gutted it but we didn't cut the tail off. by law you got to leave the tail intact until you get home. and thanks!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> I would've messaged you but I already had a truck full and it was so late when we left here I didn't think you would want to go. might be going again Wednesday since I don't got class until 9 on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> we gutted it but we didn't cut the tail off. by law you got to leave the tail intact until you get home. and thanks!!


pretty sure it has to be intact until "landed" and for a boat that means back on shore, when your on shore already, well, its landed.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> pretty sure it has to be intact until "landed" and for a boat that means back on shore, when your on shore already, well, its landed.


oh ok. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

nice man ive been wanting to cast a nice size sharpnose or bt for eatin to try shark but no luck yet but the tiger fight made up for that for the mean time lol


----------

